# Meet Olly! GSD/Belgian Mal Mix



## Olly (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Glad to be on this forum to learn and raise my puppy the right way. This is Olive, an 8 week old GSD/Belgian Malinois mix. She was the biggest girl in the litter so I think she might be a big girl when she fully matures. What do you ladies and gentleman see more - a GSD or Mali? 



























This is our other dog - she's older and I have some curiosities about their interactions but that will be for another thread.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

welcome. i see what is going to be a crackhead. hopefully doesn't turn you into an alcoholic.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I think you can find some useful links here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/431289-new-dog-very-challenging.html

And from what I've learned here, hold on for Mr Toads wild ride!


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Maligator 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

summergsdlover said:


> maligator
> 
> *-*summer*-*


lol


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

scarfish said:


> welcome. I see what is going to be a crackhead. Hopefully doesn't turn you into an alcoholic.


rofl


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks pretty much like Zebu when he was her age except he had a little more perk in his ears than that at that time. She bitey?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

She is adorable.


----------



## Olly (Mar 29, 2014)

Haha maligator... yes she loves to bite. I've been working on getting her to bite softer which has worked, but I guess it will be months before she stops completely. I'm taking her to puppy kindergarten this weekend.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome aboard ! Great PICs !


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

good thing your crackhead is going to puppy kindergarten. most people don't bother and mals need it. congrats on being a good dog owner.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Very cute puppy


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

She is adorable  :welcome: IMO she looks more Mal.. but I can def see some GSD in there!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

He's soo cute


----------



## Ironheadtmb (Apr 24, 2014)

I just got an 8 week old one pretty pumped a bout


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice pictures ! Oh wait...I already said that, well it still stands !


----------



## Olly (Mar 29, 2014)

*UPDATE! 11 weeks*

Here's Olly, she's now 11 weeks going on 12... she's grown up so fast!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Cute pup and GREAT name. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Great pics! She's really cute. I have a GSD/Mal mix too, she was definitely a handful when she was younger! She's just over 5 now and is finally starting to mellow out!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Mine wasn't crazy enough. Needs more mal.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

I think she looks like a Mal much more than the GSD, very cute.
The size as a puppy does not always tell how big/small she will be when grown.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

The muzzle could extend. Zebu looked very similar at that age except he never had the full face mask. As he got older his muzzle and head became more GSD like. There's really no telling.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She's very cute! I have a malinut and he is 8 years old and currently lying on his bed staring at me and sighing--we have only been out for 45 minutes so far today. They are great dogs!!!!!!!!


----------

